# Sponsor to parents is possible?



## simpleman (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi friends,

I am new in Malaysia and recently i have joined telecom company in Malaysia in March 2014 as Engineer .

I have 2 year Employment pass. Kindly can somebody guide me that "Am i able to sponsor my parents in Malaysia " For how much time they can come and live in Malaysia? one month/three month/one year?

Thanks in Advance.


----------

